# Check Engine Light?



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2012 Brute Force 750 and the last time I went riding everything ran good no lights came on. I got home washed it up and put it in the garage (no lighs on). That was about a week and a 1/2 ago. Tonight I went out there and started it up and the check engine light is on? it runs good as far a I can tell so I'm trying to see if there is any way to read the code to give me a starting point.

i checked all the fuse's under the seat they are good


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I got it working it turns out it was the fuse box. I pulled all of them out and cleaned it up good (full of mud) then put it back together and no more light.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I always spray out my fuse box with the hose then spay eltricical cleaner lube in it.To laze to put the in line fuses in lol.


----------

